# Percutaneous nephrostolithotomy



## kandigrl79 (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay, so...the surgeon performed a percutaneous nephrostolithotomy with flouroscopic guidance and then performed an antegrade nephrostogram.  So I coded 50080, 76000-26 and 74425-26, but the 76000-26 is being kicked out against the 74425-26.  Can someone explain this to me...please?


----------



## conniewilson (Apr 28, 2011)

76000 is a CCI edit for procedure code 74425 and needs to be billed with a 59 modifier as well


----------



## kandigrl79 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks! I'll try it and see what happens...


----------

